# No power/no start - not a battery issue, clicking sound?



## thesaraheffect (Jun 17, 2014)

2007 Nissan Sentra S, automatic, 100K miles.

Occasionally, I will try to use my intelli-key or the physical key and I will have absolutely no power. No power locks, no lights, zip.

I've also noticed that occasionally when I turn off the engine I hear a fast clicking sound right behind the panel (not the normal engine cooling sounds). At the same time the dials will jump slightly and my clock/radio display flickers. This is a pretty good indicator that my car is going to have starting issues later.

My battery IS old and could probably use replacing but it tests fine and jumping it doesn't solve the problem described above.

It seems like this is an electrical/wiring problem????

I'm taking it in to the dealer tomorrow, but, as it's an intermittent problem, there's no guarantee they'll be able to duplicate it. I'd really rather not spend $ having them replace random parts hoping that's the problem. If I can at least say, "hey can you test the brake light switch or the crank sensor," or something.

Side note:

I've had sporadic starting issues with my intelli-key over the past year, but I believe this is an issue with the battery or sensor in the key itself as, when this happens, I still have power to the vehicle, it's just a security sensor/key problem (I think).


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the positive terminals are bad about corroding and causing a really poor connection and what you describe is poor voltage from the battery. As for the key issue, I have been replacing quite a few of IMMU modules on the early Sentras so have them check for codes in the key system


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

As Outkast said about the positive terminal. I have found that the grounding terminal likes to cause issues also. I'm talking about the point where the negative terminal connects to the body/frame, i have seen a few that rusted a bit and caused a flaky connection also.


----------

